# importing dog



## estelle2010 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hiya, I'm new on this forum and got a little question.
We currently live in Vietnam (HCM) and we'll be relocated in 6 weeks in Dubai. 
We have a dog; can someone tell us what procedure we have to follow to be able to import our pet in Dubai? 
and is there a quarantine for imported pet?

Thanks.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum,

Dubai Kennels and Cattery has been used and recomended by several forum users. They take care of all details for you. Do a search here in the forum if you would like to read about other people's experiences.

There is also Dogtainers, but I believe they only import from Australia.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

I would second DKC - they make the whole process rather smooth and quick


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

estelle2010 said:


> Hiya, I'm new on this forum and got a little question.
> We currently live in Vietnam (HCM) and we'll be relocated in 6 weeks in Dubai.
> We have a dog; can someone tell us what procedure we have to follow to be able to import our pet in Dubai?
> and is there a quarantine for imported pet?
> ...


I would second Dizzyizzy's comments here but would also suggest you go onto the department of health web site who are responsible for monitoring the importing and quarantine of animals.

Pay particular attention to your animal being up to date with international standards of things like Rabies as well as all else, otherwise there is a whole world of grief. Having said that, its no harder process to follow than most other places ... Just make sure all the shots are up to date and certified by an internationally accredited vet ! Then get yourself a good forwarding agent (Kennel) this end like DKC ...


----------

